
Correlations, returns, & market outlook suggest BTC is becoming a global hedge - finiteregress
https://blog.sfox.com/bitcoin-volatility-us-china-hedge-july-2019-57b718daeab9
======
akbar123
Surprised to see that Bitcoin out performs gold as a hedge.

